# toyota tundra



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Need 4 wheel drive experience.

Opinion on 2002 V8 Tundra 4x4 with 150000 miles.
Heard a lot good about these trucks, looking at one to launch small skiff on ramp and drive on Matagorda beach.
Is this too many miles for this model?
Any defects I should look for?
Appreciate previous or present owner experience.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't believe there is no response to this.
OK should I buy a wrangler for the beach or is a tundra better?
Want to go surf fishing without getting stuck.
Hip surgery keeps me from walking over the dunes, and chasing the birds.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Toyotas run a long time as long as routine maintenance was done. 150k isnt much for a Toyota as long as it was maintained. Jeeps are fun. Can mount winches easier on a Jeep


----------



## SuddenJerk (May 12, 2014)

Tundra, best vehicle I have ever owned. Period. I love this thing like no man should love a vehicle. The only thing wrong with my 2013 is that I want a 2016 Platinum. 150,000 is a lot for any vehicle, but, as long as it was taken care of a Toyota or Honda are the best on the market. I work on all makes and models.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the feed back.
Jeeps were more attractive to me until I heard good things about the tundra and the tundra would have less trouble towing the boat.
My 2003 dodge diesel has 187000 miles and runs great, gets 20mpg,but not 4wd.


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

Tundra 150,000 is no problem,250,000 starts getting up their, no comparison Vs a Jeep.Jeeps are fun don't have a lot of pull power,the older ones have terrible gas milage. Not a big fan of Chrysler products once they hit 100,000. Just my 2 cents


----------

